# Defekte MPEG2 Streams reparieren



## kecks (12. April 2007)

Gibt es ein Tool, dass defekte MPEG2 Streams reparieren kann?

Der Film läßt sich zwar noch anschaun, aber ca. 20min vor Ende spinnt das Bild und es blinken grüne Boxen im Bild auf und das Bild insgesammt verzerrt sich auch. Sieht sehr unschön aus


----------



## chmee (14. April 2007)

Project-X - http://www.lucike.info/index.htm?http://www.lucike.info/page_projectx.htm
PVAstrumento - http://www.offeryn.de/dv.htm

könnten Dir weiterhelfen

mfg chmee


----------

